# Leaf Cutter Bees



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My flower gardens are full of leaf cutters and my roses are looking more like swiss cheese every day! I imagine it is too late to collect some in holes under my control. I imagine they will just keep building in whatever tubes they are currently using. I think they are wild as I know no one in the neighborhood who keeps any bees and I have been here a long time. I will try to make some blocks. Would it work to put a 1/8" deep cut into a 1"by six by six and stack them so I have a saw kerf by 1/4" square tube/s as i plan to stack and make multiple cuts. This I could do quick. I imagine by the time I ordered some tubes it might be too late for this year. What would you experts out there do?


----------

